# SKS-Sauerland-Marathon



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (6. Juli 2009)

*Veranstaltung: *SKS-Sauerland-Marathon
*Disziplin:* Mountainbike-Marathon

*Datum:* Samstag, 22. August 2009
*Ort:* 57392 Schmallenberg-Grafschaft
*Start:* 09:30Uhr

*Anmeldung: *Online
Startgebühr: 27,00 Euro (bis 14.08.2009)

*Distanzen:* 47km (1.150Hm) | 59km (1.650Hm) | 109km (3.150Hm)
Klassen: Fun- und Lizenzklassen ab Jugend (s. Internet)

*LVM:* Für die Lizenzklassen findet in Grafschaft 2009 die 
Landesverbandsmeisterschaft NRW im MTB-Marathon statt

*Präsent:*
Alle Starter bekommen wieder
- eine Startertasche
- ein T-Shirt
- bike sport news-Zeitschrift uvm. 

*Unterkünfte:*
Schmallenberger Sauerland
Tel.: 02972 / 97400
www.schmallenberger-sauerland.de  

Sauerland-Hotline: 
Tel.: 01802 / 403040 
www.sauerland.com 

Akutelle Infos und Meldelisten gibt es auf www.Radsport-Grafschaft.de 
Unsere Hauptsponsoren SKS-Germany und F A L K E
Wir freuen uns auf Euer Kommen!


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (7. August 2009)

Hier die Vorschau zu den neuen Starter-Shirts 2009:

www.mtb-grafschaft.de/22082009tshirt.jpg 

(Einbinden in die Website geht gerade irgendwie nicht  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A4L (7. August 2009)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Hier die Vorschau zu den neuen Starter-Shirts 2009:



Seh nix!


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (7. August 2009)




----------



## Tomek (7. August 2009)

WOW!
Richtig Kreativ seid ihr ja da gewesen.......


----------



## zeitweiser (7. August 2009)

Sehen sehr gelungen aus


----------



## Eddigofast (7. August 2009)

FALKE? Ich will Socken!


----------



## Schweini (9. August 2009)

geil, bin seit über ner Woche angemeldet, freu mich richtig drauf 

59Km werdens wohl.

Weiß jemand wie es da mit dem untergund aussieht? wenig/ viel Asphalt etc?


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (10. August 2009)

Die Ortsdurchfahrten sind asphaltiert (Ja, auch im Sauerland  )  - Hauptanteil sind aber Schotter- und Waldwege.


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (11. August 2009)

*Die Marathonstrecke in der Kartenansicht:*

*Die 59km- und 109km-Runde:*







*Die 47km-Runde:*


----------



## Rumas (11. August 2009)

Bei wie viel KM befinden sich die Verpflegungen auf der 59 km Strecke.
Kann leider nur eine 0,75l Flasche im Rahmen unterbringen und mit Trinkrucksack im Rennen fahren ist nicht mein Ding.
Bekommt man Flaschen angereicht oder muss man selber befüllen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (11. August 2009)

ich werde mich wohl mal um die 59 km strecke quälen.

jemand aus minden und umgebung dabei?


----------



## SBIKERC (11. August 2009)

^^kam letztes Jahr locker mit einer Flasche aus....kommt aber auch auf das Wetter an. Trinkrucksack würde ich keinen empfehlen -> geht echt zu sehr auf den Rücken
werde wieder dabei sein, weiß gar net wie lange ich schon gemeldet bin


----------



## SteffiTycoon (11. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auch dabei - habe mich zu meinem ersten Marathon angemeldet.  Ich freu mich schon!
Mal ne Frage: in welche Richtung fahren wir denn? Erst Am wilzenberg rauf und dann rechts oder erst die Doppelrunde durch's Dorf?

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Rumas (11. August 2009)

fahr einfach den anderen hinterher, dann kannste nichts falsch machen 

Es geht erst aus Grafschaft einen Ansteig hoch, der das Feld entzerrt und nach ca. 5-6 km fährt man noch mal durch Grafschaft bei Start/Ziel und der Schützenhalle vorbei, bevor es dann richtig auf die Strecke geht.


----------



## Rumas (11. August 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> ^^kam letztes Jahr locker mit einer Flasche aus....kommt aber auch auf das Wetter an.



bin ich letztes Jahr auch, aber da bin ich auch nur die Kleine Runde gefahren und das Wetter war auch mehr als bescheiden.


----------



## SteffiTycoon (11. August 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> fahr einfach den anderen hinterher, dann kannste nichts falsch machen .








 daß ich da nicht selbst d'rauf gekommen bin - zzz Frauen und Orientierungssinn 


Rumas schrieb:


> Es geht erst aus Grafschaft einen Ansteig hoch, der das Feld entzerrt und nach ca. 5-6 km fährt man noch mal durch Grafschaft bei Start/Ziel und der Schützenhalle vorbei, bevor es dann richtig auf die Strecke geht.


ähm - ich verrate nicht, daß ich mir dann mal angeschaut habe, wie der Kurs rückwärts aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (13. August 2009)

*Verlängerte Anmelde-Frist:* 

Die Nachmeldephase beginnt erst am 19.08.2009.
Vorher bleibt es bei 27,00 Euro Teilnahme-Gebühr.


----------



## SBIKERC (13. August 2009)

zu der Abstimmung
einmal Marathon (Bike Sport News Trophy)
und CC (SKS NRW Cup)


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (13. August 2009)

Angebotene Rennen in Grafschaft sind

a) Bergzeitfahren
b) Straßenrennen
c) MTB-Marathon
d) MTB-Crosscountry


----------



## LuckZero (17. August 2009)

Hi,
wie ist die Strecke beim SKS-Sauerland-Marathon? Mehr feste Waldwege oder auch ein paar Singletrails?

Kann mich nicht entscheiden ob ich Biebergund oder Grafschaft fahren soll.

Gruss


----------



## Steinie (17. August 2009)

Wird die Strecke im oder entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn gefahren?
Die Pfeile sind ja selbst mit ner Lupe nicht zu deuten!


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (18. August 2009)

Die Strecke wird im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren... 
Start ist bei dem 2. "a" von Grafschaft.

Viele Grüße
Raphael


----------



## Steinie (18. August 2009)

Besten Dank!
bin mal gespannt,fahre sowas zum ersten Mal!


----------



## SteffiTycoon (19. August 2009)

Bin auch das erste Mal dabei - und bin ja soo aufgeregt.

Steffi


----------



## Berrrnd (19. August 2009)

wird mein 7. rennen dieses jahr und so langsam legt sich die aufregung.
spaß machts natürlich nach wie vor und ich sehe auch dass ich besser werde.

am wichtigsten ist, zu versuchen sein tempo zu fahren und am anfang nicht zu schnell anzugehen. das kann zum ende hin tödlich sein.
also am besten eine passende gruppe suchen und sehen was geht.
beim start nicht zu blöden manövern hinreißen lassen, denn das rennen ist lang.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. August 2009)

Hat mal einer das Höhenprofil von der kleinen (47km) Runde zur Hand und könnte mir das zur Verfügung stellen.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unrest (19. August 2009)

Hallöchen!

Ich brauche, wegen Ausfall eines Vereinskameraden, spontan noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Grafschaft - Spritgeld ist Ehrensache.
Aus dem Raum Hagen wäre ideal, denn ich komme aus Hohenlimburg..

Wenn also jemand was frei hat, bitte möglichst schnell hier, per PN oder Mail melden! 


Gruß,
Michael

edit: Ich will die kurze Runde fahren. Auf nen Langstreckler warten wäre kein Problem, hauptsache ich kann fahren..


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (19. August 2009)

Unrest schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Ich brauche, wegen Ausfall eines Vereinskameraden, spontan noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Grafschaft - Spritgeld ist Ehrensache.
> Aus dem Raum Hagen wäre ideal, denn ich komme aus Hohenlimburg..
> ...




Hi Michael,

ich hab leider keine Radträger (meins leg ich immer hinten rein) und ich fahr danach direkt nach Hamburg sonst hätte ich dich natürlich mitgenommen.

Vieleicht sieht man sich am Start.


----------



## 3radfahrer (20. August 2009)

Die Zeiten von den Vorjahren lassen erahnen, dass die Strecke relativ schnell ist, oder täusch ich mich? 

Ich bin mal gespannt.

Wünsche allen viel Spaß und unfallfreies Fahren!


----------



## gianttrance (20. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Hat mal einer das Höhenprofil von der kleinen (47km) Runde zur Hand und könnte mir das zur Verfügung stellen.
> Danke im voraus.



Hallo!

Hier das Höhenprofil der kleinen Runde. Hatte ich mir vom Veranstalter schicken lassen.
Die Höhenangaben haben mich zuerst etwas geschockt, aber das soll wohl an der Messmethode liegen und die 1.150hm wären doch richtig.
Am Samstag wissen wir, ob es stimmt


----------



## Rumas (20. August 2009)

die HM stimmen nur bei den Km hatte ich die letzten zwei Jahre immer 50 km auf den Tacho stehen, kann aber auch an meinen Tacho liegen...


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (21. August 2009)




----------



## SBIKERC (21. August 2009)

schaut doch gut aus...bis moin


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2009)

solches wetter würde ich auch akzeptieren. 

kann meinetwegen auch wärmer werden, nur kein regen!

gab es in der nacht starken regen?


----------



## Becci (21. August 2009)

weiß jmd zufällig, ob die seniorinnen noch in verschiedenen klassen gewertet werden? derzeit gibts nur die unterteilung frauen und seniorinnen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (21. August 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren in was für einen Zustand die Strecke ist, trocken , feucht , schlammig....

hier regnet es mittlerweile ganz gut 

 wie sieht es in Grafschaft/Schmallenberg aus...


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2009)

furztrocken isses gott sein dank wohl nicht.

nen bisschen feucht wäre schön.


----------



## 00zimvo (21. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand den GPS-Track bzgl. dem MTB-Marathon in Grafschaft?

danke vorab!


----------



## crazy.man77 (21. August 2009)

Hallo, wird für die Startnummer/Zeitmesschip ein Pfand erhoben? Wäre wichtig zu wissen, wieviel Geld ich mitnehmen muss.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (21. August 2009)

crazy.man77 schrieb:


> Hallo, wird für die Startnummer/Zeitmesschip ein Pfand erhoben? Wäre wichtig zu wissen, wieviel Geld ich mitnehmen muss.



Du brauchst kein Pfand.
Ich hab heute meien Nummer abgeholt.
Es wird in Startblöcken gestartet.
Nur den Block mit meiner Startnummmer (1102) gibt es nicht


----------



## AsB (21. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Ich hab heute meien Nummer abgeholt.



Uwe, Du bist nicht ausgelastet  

Ich habe übrigens dat Nümmerken 1313  
(wenn das kein Glück bringt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (21. August 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Es wird in Startblöcken gestartet.
> Nur den Block mit meiner Startnummmer (1102) gibt es nicht



Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung hab sind die Startblöcke nur für die Mittel/Langstrecke. Die Kurzstrecke startet ja etwas später und ohne Startblöcke. Also früh anstelllen wenn man vorne sein will...


----------



## r19andre (21. August 2009)

juten Tach,

hier kam ja nicht so viel regen runter. Denke das dürfte wieder fast alles verpufft sein.
Freu mich schon auf ein Doppel WE mit MA und dann Sonntag Rennen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## AsB (22. August 2009)

geduscht , gegessen, Bike sauber gemacht ...
für heute habe ich fertig 


-Super Wetter
-Super Orga des Veranstalters
-Strecke und Verpflegung TipTopp


Ich war heute das erstmals in Grafschaft, aber bestimmt nicht das Letztemal.
Ein "Klasse Event" 






*Start: Audi gegen ALLE*







*Sven vom Team 11Schweiz (heute in Orange)*






*Uwe von den Suzlern*






*und ich*


----------



## r19andre (22. August 2009)

Hi,
da kann ich mir nur anschliessen. geiles Event.

Bin mit meinen 2:43 sehr zufrieden, aber als ich die Siegerzeit gesehen habe 

geht ja mal gar nicht, respekt.
Jetzt muss ich nur morgen das Rennen noch irgendwie schaffen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Unrest (22. August 2009)

Bilanz: 2 defekte Schläuche, 1 zerbeultes Hinterrad, miese Laune und mein erster nicht gefinishter Marathon...


Gruß,
Michael


----------



## AsB (22. August 2009)

Kopf hoch !

Andreas


----------



## gianttrance (22. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Auch von mir Gratulation für die perfekte Organisation und die supergeile Strecke dieses Marathons  . Wer baute eigentlich die "netten" Hügel in die Abfahrten? Die dürften einigen Bikern zum Verhängnis geworden sein. Aber so bleibt man aufmerksam  
Bin im nächsten Jahr sicher wieder dabei

Kann mir jemand sagen, wann die Plazierungen ins Netz gestellt werden?

Grüsse an alle Finisher und natürlich auch an die "armen Hunde", die leider aufgeben mussten!


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2009)

von super organisation kann ich nicht grade sprechen!

bin die 60km strecke gefahren und habe 6km vor schluss einer gestürzten geholfen und dadurch bin ich erst mit 3:23 ins ziel gekommen. ansonsten wären die top 30 der herren sicher machbar gewesen.

passiert ist in der abfahrt kurz nach dem fotografen. die linkskurve in der das motorrad stand.
man kommt mit fullspeed an und es steht dort kein warnhinweis oder ein helfer oder sonstiges.
habe selber etwas spät gebremst, wäre aber sicher rum gewesen. nur leider lag dann die gestürzte mitten auf der strecke. sie hatte sich grade aufgerappelt, war aber noch völlig durcheinander. habe sie und ihr rad dann erst mal aus der gefahrenzone gebracht.
glücklicherweise hat dann noch ein weiterer angehalten und ihr beistand geleistet, während ich hilfe holen wollte.
bin die strecke zu fuss wieder hoch und habe dem fotografen über den sturz berichtet. er hat dann wohl mit dem veranstalter telefoniert ... (hat sich dann weiter seinen bildern gewidmet.)
nach 15 minuten hat sich die verunfallte dann entschlossen runter ins ziel zu rollen.
ich dann wieder zum fotografen und ihm dieses berichtet.
sein kommentar: "ist hier wohl etwas chaotisch organisiert. der veranstalter ist grade nach hause um den erste hilfe koffer zu packen ..."  hallo?!
wir haben sie dann zu zweit ins ziel geleitet.

während dieser aktion habe ich viele fahrer gesehen die ähnlich spät gebremst haben und nur mit mühe die kurve nehmen konnten. 

- warum steht an solch einer stelle kein warnhinweis, oder helfer?
man stelle sich mal vor jemand fährt alleine und saust geradeaus. den hätten sie wahrscheinlich erst sehr viel später gefunden.
- warum steht an solch einer stelle ein motorrad mitten in der kurve?
- ich habe nirgendwo rettungswagen an der strecke gesehen die in bereitschaft waren.


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> von super organisation kann ich nicht grade sprechen!
> 
> bin die 60km strecke gefahren und habe 6km vor schluss einer gestürzten geholfen und dadurch bin ich erst mit 3:23 ins ziel gekommen. ansonsten wären die top 30 der herren sicher machbar gewesen.
> 
> ...



doppel  für euren Einsatz


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2009)

so zum meinem etwas kaotischen Rennen

- war mein drittes Mal in Grafschaft
-morgens zu spät losgefahren, Ankunft in Grafschaft ca. 9:32H, schnell fertig machen, Start -Nr. war ca. 9:45H am Bike
heute war es das erste Mal das ich froh war das ein Rennen mit Verspätung startet
- kein warm fahren aber eigenes Pech 
- erstmal Stau, war aber eine gute Alternative zum warm fahren 
- dann lief es ganz gut, aber das Pech kam schnell wieder
nach der Einführungsrunde ist mir einer am steilen Pflasterstück kurz nach Start/Ziel voll in die Seite gefallen weil er umgekippt ist
aber wirklich weh tat ein Golfball großer Stein den ich bei Tempo um 60km/h vom bremsenen Vordermann gegen die Schulter bekommen habe (zum Glück nur die Schulter  ) , ist immernoch schön rot
- sonst alles super, keine Panne, Sturz etc.
- Zeit 2:01H

vllt sieht man sich ja moin in Herten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (22. August 2009)

k_star schrieb:


> von super organisation kann ich nicht grade sprechen!
> 
> bin die 60km strecke gefahren und habe 6km vor schluss einer gestürzten geholfen und dadurch bin ich erst mit 3:23 ins ziel gekommen. ansonsten wären die top 30 der herren sicher machbar gewesen.
> 
> ...



Hm, bin mir nicht sicher, welche Stelle du meinst. Ist man da nicht in der Einführungsrunde schon vorbei gefahren? Kam die Stelle nach dem sehr langen Anstieg nach einer Abfahrt? Kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern, wo überall Fotographen standen. 

Alles in allem fand ich die Strecke gut ausgeschildert und auch mit ausreichend Warnhinweisen versehen. Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich schon zum achten Mal am Start war.

Mit der Organisation war ich persönlich sehr zufrieden. Aber klar, man kriegt natürlich nicht alles mit.


----------



## Berrrnd (22. August 2009)

ab 9km vor dem ziel war ja ausgeschildert. bei ca. 6km vor dem ziel in der abfahrt.
leichte rechtskurve, man kommt mit fullspeed an, da sitzt der fotograf, dann ganz schnell anbremsen und die scharfe linkskurve nehmen, geschwindigkeit aufnehmen und dann kommt man bald auf eine wiese an deren ende wieder eine linkskurve ist (hier stehen helfer mit fahnen).

die einführungsrunde ging da wohl auch schon lang.
das schwarze motorrad vom fotografen in der kurve war eigentlich nicht zu übersehen.


ein schönes erlebnis hatte ich aber auch!
und zwar die blonde, langhaarige holländerin die plötzlich neben mir in der dusche stand.


----------



## r19andre (22. August 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> so zum meinem etwas kaotischen Rennen
> 
> - war mein drittes Mal in Grafschaft
> -morgens zu spät losgefahren, Ankunft in Grafschaft ca. 9:32H, schnell fertig machen, Start -Nr. war ca. 9:45H am Bike
> ...



dann warst du der mit dem ich bis zur Streckenteilung zusammengefahren bin. Hatte mir das fast schon gedacht mit den knackenden Radl 
bin dann links auf die 60er Runde gefahren.
Bis morgen um 10.30

Andre


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> dann warst du der mit dem ich bis zur Streckenteilung zusammengefahren bin. Hatte mir das fast schon gedacht mit den knackenden Radl
> bin dann links auf die 60er Runde gefahren.
> Bis morgen um 10.30
> 
> Andre



buh weiß gar net genau, glaub neben mir war bei der Streckenteilung jemand mit einen grünen Speci und hinter mir war glaub ich ein orange, schwarzes KTM
aber egal, sag einfach mal bis moin und danke für die Startzeit


----------



## AsB (22. August 2009)

werde morgen wohl auch nach Herten rollen, aber nur gucken, bin ja nicht so  drauf wie der Andre und Marvin 

aber zum "knipsen" reicht es wohl morgen noch 

@SBIKERC
Ich hoffe der "Weisse Hai" ist auch zum quatschen da  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## SBIKERC (22. August 2009)

^^ja mein Vater kommt moin auch
und guck mal auf Sportograf in die Bestpic Online Bilder...da ist ein sehr geiles Bild von euren Sven
edit. hier das Bild


----------



## Unrest (22. August 2009)

Eigentlich isses ja mittlerweile _unser_ (Zee Aylienz eV) Sven..


----------



## AsB (22. August 2009)

Ein Verein ist Pflicht, Team 11Schweiz is dagegen einfach nur  geil 
Kann aber jeder für sich entscheiden... , auch Sven 

@marvin
thx für das Bild


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (22. August 2009)

Urkunden, Siegerlisten und Bilder werden wir alsbald veröffentlichen. Die Daten liegen mir morgen früh vor und können dann unter www.sauerland-marathon.com abgerufen werden. 

Gute Erholung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter74 (23. August 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Ein Verein ist Pflicht, Team 11Schweiz is dagegen einfach nur  geil
> Kann aber jeder für sich entscheiden... , auch Sven



Ein Svennie ist für ALLE da 

@Marvin : Geil, Danke für´s Bild finden 

BTW: Absolut geile Veranstaltung gestern


----------



## 00zimvo (23. August 2009)

hallo, nur zur Info, ich habe den Track  bzgl. der 109 Runde aufgezeichnet, hier ist er

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/11734301


----------



## 00zimvo (23. August 2009)

00zimvo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand den GPS-Track bzgl. dem MTB-Marathon in Grafschaft?
> 
> danke vorab!


 
--> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/11734301


----------



## Johnny Rico (23. August 2009)

War nach zwei Jahren Pause mal wieder in Grafschaft auf der 59er Runde unterwegs. Es lief eigentlich ganz gut, und es waren auch immer ein paar Leute in der Nähe, um ein paar Worte zu wechseln und sich Windschatten zu spenden in den Abfahrten. Einer meiner Begleiter hat dann noch netterweise Kaffee und Kuchen in Aussicht gestellt, wenn er mit mir bis ins Ziel fährt. Das hat geklappt, es gab den Kuchen , für ihn den 8. Platz in seiner und für mich den 12. Platz in meiner Altersklasse mit 2:34h.

Hatte noch überlegt lang zu fahren, aber eigentlich schon in der Einführungsrunde gemerkt, daß es bei dem angeschlagenen Tempo nicht hinhauen würde. Trotz guter Beine im Ziel, vermutlich die richtige Entscheidung. P-Weg wird dann auf der langen Runde angegangen.

Grüße an alle,
Markus


----------



## Hunter74 (23. August 2009)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Urkunden, Siegerlisten und Bilder werden wir alsbald veröffentlichen. Die Daten liegen mir morgen früh vor und können dann unter www.sauerland-marathon.com abgerufen werden.
> 
> Gute Erholung




Hallo !
Ich tauche fälschlicherweise NICHT in der Ergebnisliste auf 
Hab aber im Ziel extra beim netten Zeitnehmer im Rosa Poloshirt nachgefragt ob er mich (Startnummer 267) aufgeschrieben hat, da zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine etwas größere Gruppe ins Ziel kam.
An wen kann ich mich wenden ? Wäre für mich aufgrund der Trophywertung schon wichtig das ich nen korrektes Ergebnis bekomme !

Grüße & hoffe die Sache regelt sich ...

Sven


----------



## larres (23. August 2009)

Hunter74 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Ich tauche fälschlicherweise NICHT in der Ergebnisliste auf


Das ist echt verbesserungwürdig bei dem Marathon.
Hätten die Transponder würde das Problem gar nicht erst auftreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (23. August 2009)

Also ich fands gut! 

Hab diesmal gar nicht geflucht. 

Hab sogar am Ende noch Gas gegebn!

War auch ne super Orga.  Und für das mittelhohe Startgeld gabs ja auch noch ein T-Shirt. Ich hab sowas immer gerne! 

Danke für alles.

P.S.: Die Mitteldistanz steht bei GPS-Track.info drin!


----------



## Wayne70 (23. August 2009)

N'abend.

In die Bestof Gallerie haben wir es diesmal auch geschafft.
http://www.sportograf.de/bestof/618/images/618_tj_0738.jpg

Wir waren jetzt schon zig mal dabei. Das Rennen an sich war top. Man weiss ja was man in Grafschaft zu erwarten hat. Technisch wenig anspruchsvolles, dafür aber Abfahrten mit richtig lange Speed halten und eigentlich nur 3 oder 4 Anstiege und die aber auch richtig lang. Dann noch der knackige Anstieg nach der Bachüberquerung der diesmal gut zu fahren war, da trocken und kein Stau. Sonst noch was zum Rennen  Achja, die letzten Kilometer vor dem Ziel mit dem Zielfinish - auch sehr fein und schnell.

Diesmal fande ich den Start mit den Zugängen zum Zielbereich wenig prickelnd, alles zu eng und keine richtigen Zugänge zum richtigen Block. War nicht so dolle.
Der Zielbereich - auch blöde - da parken sogar Autos auf der Straße und bis man mal zum Zielbier kommt. Nö - das geht mal deutlich besser, das habt ihr schon gezeigt.

Positiv wie immer und jedes mal unglaublich, das ganze Dorf ist stockefreundlich. Großes Kompliment. Ein älterer Herr wollte uns sogar die Bierflaschen (ja wir hatten dann doch welche - alkoholfrei) wegbringen. Und das nicht weil die in der Gegend rumlagen, er war halt einfach unterwegs nach unten (wir standen oberhalb von der Schützenhalle). Danke nochmals für diese Freundlichkeit.
Auch top - alles andere (Erste Hilfe auf der Strecke kann ich nicht beurteilen), Frühstück, Wetter, etc.

Achso ... kann einer Socken in 44-46 gebrauchen, wir haben welche zuviel ;-).

Wayne


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (24. August 2009)

Hunter74 schrieb:


> Ich tauche fälschlicherweise NICHT in der Ergebnisliste auf



Bist jetzt mit drin.


----------



## Hunter74 (24. August 2009)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Bist jetzt mit drin.



SUPER 

Hatte gestern schon mit Herrn Vogt telefoniert. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Aufklärung und nen schönen Gruß an ihn.

Und bis zum nächsten Jahr 

Sven


----------



## Toblerone (24. August 2009)

Fands auch super! Hatte sogar fast nicht starten können, da mir die Carbonsattelklemme gebrochen ist. hatte natürlich kein Ersatz dabei!
Der Bikeladen im Ort hatte, war eigentlich klar, keine 38mm Sattelklemme. Hat mir dann mit einer Schlauchschelle aus dem Sanitärberich ausgeholfen.
Hat super gehalten und ist auch noch leichter als die Syntace Sattelklemme  Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## Bonnekessel (24. August 2009)

war wieder KLasse in Grafschaft!!

Danke
Bonne


----------



## Re-spekt (24. August 2009)

Tolles Rennen - aber viele viele Höhenmeter !!!!!!!


----------



## SBIKERC (25. August 2009)

Sportograf Bilder sind online


----------



## Toblerone (26. August 2009)

hab ich grad beim stöbern gefunden! Was fällt euch auf?


----------



## Schweini (26. August 2009)

Schutzbleche gehören nich ans MTB und der Lenker is irgendwie zu hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toblerone (26. August 2009)

ich mein eher die Gabel!


----------



## Rumas (26. August 2009)

würde sagen verkehrt herum eingebaut....


----------



## Hunter74 (27. August 2009)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


>



Hallo!

Leider kann die Qualität des Drucks dem tollen Design nicht folgen 
Hab mein T-Shirt grad aus der Waschmaschine geholt und leider löst sich der Falke Schriftzug auf dem Rücken und der Kleine auf der Brust schon in Wohlgefallen auf. 
Echt schade 

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (28. August 2009)

Druck und Material ist unverändert zu den Vorjahren. Aus eigener Wäsche kann ich sagen, dass der Druck immer gut gehalten hat über die Jahre. Hausfrauen-Tip: Beflockte und bedruckte T-Shirts auf links ziehen vorm Waschen & < 40°!


----------



## Hunter74 (28. August 2009)

MTB-GRAFSCHAFT schrieb:


> Hausfrauen-Tip: Beflockte und bedruckte T-Shirts auf links ziehen vorm Waschen & < 40°!



Hab ich Beides gemacht, kannst Du mir glauben.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## MTB-GRAFSCHAFT (29. August 2009)

Wenn sich noch mehr melden, haken wir da mal nach... Qualität solls ja schon sein


----------



## Bergabfix (30. August 2009)

Leider muss ich Hunter74 zustimmen. Bei mir hat sich auch schon ein Teil der Beflockung nach einmal Waschen gelöst (trotz eingehaltener Pflegevorschriften).


----------

